# First Oil Change



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got about 500 miles on my '05 GTO. How many miles should I go before having the car serviced?


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

Today!


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*tomorrow at the latest!!*



VQ35DE said:


> Today!


lots of assembly lube in these motors;;do it now..............!!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, thanks


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

*oil change*

i have 900 miles on my 05, im changing the oil tomarrow. did anyone see any chnage in performance right before the first oil change? maybe im over reacting! but im just wondering.


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

I seemed to have better performence right after the first oil change. Engine seems to start alot easier, maybe they had real thick oil in it for break-in. Just over 2000 miles now and it feels better than when I first got it.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Had my first oil change today at 758 miles. Mobil 1 5W-30. The assembly-lube-mixture that comes in the car smells "stronger" than regular oil.

Had the dealer put in a magnetic drain plug while they were at it - about 3 bucks for the plug. They were out of "Mobil 1 only" oil filler caps but I have one on order according to the paperwork.


----------



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Changed my oil+filter @ 1700 MI. Still looked fine. The Dealer recommended 3000 miles but I did not want to wait that long. Damn that front oil pan protecter is heavy.


----------



## nwbmw (Dec 8, 2004)

Did anyone read the owners manual. These cars have a oil management system that measures engine temp and revolutions to measure oil use. Your car tells when to change the oil and depending on how you drive you might not have to change it for up to a year.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Oil change interval threads are always a good read. Everyone has a different opinion, and there is probably no one right answer.

I personally think changing the oil for the first time at 500-1000 miles is a good idea to get rid of any initial break in residue. I changed mine at 800 miles on my 02 Z06. 

After that, there are no shortage of opinions. I used to be a 3000 mile/3 month oil change guy, but have changed my tune in the last year or so. I now run my wife's Chevy Trailblazer per her oil life computer using AMSOIL XL-7500 Synthetic 5w30. Just changed her oil this weekend. She got six months and 6500 miles on this oil change. On my F350, I use six month or 15k mile intervals using Series 3000 Synthetic 5w30 Heavy Duty Diesel Oil.

If you are using your car as most people do for daily driving, I would feel comfortable using the oil life monitor (or one year whichever is shorter) if you have a good synthetic in it such as AMSOIL or Mobil 1. 

Here are a couple of interesting reads on oil change intervals from Lubes and Greases. These are a little dated as they were written prior to the newly released line of extended drain interval oils from Mobil.
Motor Drain Intervals: How Long Must We Wait?
Motor Oil Drain Intervals: An Ethical Burden?
:cheers


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

I changed mine at 500 miles and will do it one more time at 1500 miles. I was able to see metal shavings in the oil at 500 and the oil was really dirty from the filter at that point. After the 1500 mile oil change I will probably go ahead and do it at 3000 intervals but I am not going to rely on the oil management system. Call me old fashion but the thought of not changing the oil for possibly a year scares me I rather waste the $30 bucks it cost me to by the supplies and change it myself then have an engine failure Just my .02


----------



## jetix (Jan 24, 2005)

I did my first change at 1200. Wanted to do it sooner but things don't always go as planned. I was surprised how nasty it was. I put in a blended oil this time & am thinking about Mobil 1 after this. I don't think you can change your oil to often. A girl at work went 22,000 without an oil change on a brand new Xtrerra. Wonder why this thing is making those funny nosies already? It was a couple quarts low & she really said that. Here's the killer. She also said she never has changed oil in any vechile she's ever owned, just added.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

> A girl at work went 22,000 without an oil change on a brand new Xtrerra. Wonder why this thing is making those funny nosies already? It was a couple quarts low & she really said that. Here's the killer. She also said she never has changed oil in any vechile she's ever owned, just added.


Some people get what they deserve


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok... drove mine home from the dealership (190 miles or so) and changed the oil. The cap says "Mobil 1" and the dealer told me that the "factory fill" was Mobile 1. Now he's either full of crap or the dealership did not put Mobil 1 in there because Mobil 1 did not come out. Typical. For the record here... I change as soon as I pick the car up, again at 500, again at 1500, and every 3000 after that. I use nothing but Mobil 1 and have for decades. If it's a waste then it's a waste. I feel better and it can't hurt to get that crap out of a new engine.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

The last time I checked all new cars come with a "Owners Manuel". It is truly amazing how few people actualy ever crack it open. Which brings up another thing, I own and install "invisible bra's". Since I have been doing this I have noticed how few people ever clean there cars.


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

I had a Bimmer that had an oil sensor on it to tell me when to change my oil. The car came with synthetic oil so thats what I always used. One time it went 17000 miles and still didn't tell me to change it but I did anyway. Most of the time the change oil light would come on at about 12000.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I changed my oil at 1,000, 2,000 and again 3,000 and I ran Mobil 1 everytime. That is all I use. My dealer told me that was what the car comes with from the factory. I trust my dealer, I have been using them for 15 years.


----------

